# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  سجل حضورك اليومي بدعاء الحفظ

## صفآء الروح

*دعـاء (( الحفظ )) للرسول الأكـرم صلى الله عليه وآله*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء*
*بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي* 
*ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو* 
*السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك*
*وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان* 
*مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط* 
*مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل*
*حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم .*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء
بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي 
ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو 
السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك
وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان 
مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط 
مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم ._

----------


## آهات حنونه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء*
*بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي* 
*ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو* 
*السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك*
*وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان* 
*مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط* 
*مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل*
*حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم .*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء*
*بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي* 
*ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو* 
*السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك*
*وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان* 
*مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط* 
*مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل*
*حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم .*

----------


## ليلاس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء*
*بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي* 
*ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو* 
*السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك*
*وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان* 
*مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط* 
*مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل*
*حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم .*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء*
*بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي* 
*ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو* 
*السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك*
*وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان* 
*مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط* 
*مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل*
*حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم .*

----------


## حائر الحسيني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء*
*بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي* 
*ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو* 
*السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك*
*وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان* 
*مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط* 
*مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل*
*حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء*
*بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي* 
*ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو* 
*السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك*
*وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان* 
*مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط* 
*مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل*
*حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء*
*بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي* 
*ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو* 
*السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك*
*وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان* 
*مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط* 
*مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل*
*حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم.*


*صفـآء الروح ،،*
*كل الشكر لكِ على الطرح القيمَ..*
*ربي يحفظكِ من كل سوء..*
*دمتِ بعين الله..*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء*
*بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي* 
*ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو* 
*السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك*
*وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان* 
*مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط* 
*مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل*
*حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم .*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء*
*بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي* 
*ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو* 
*السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك*
*وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان* 
*مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط* 
*مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل*
*حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم .*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء*
*بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي* 
*ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو* 
*السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك*
*وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان* 
*مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط* 
*مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل*
*حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء
بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي* 
*ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو* 
*السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك*
*وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان* 
*مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط* 
*مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل*
*حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم.*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء*
*بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي* 
*ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو* 
*السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك*
*وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان* 
*مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط* 
*مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل*
*حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم .*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء
بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي 
ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو 
السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك
وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان 
مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط 
مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم .*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بِسم الله خيرِ الأسماء .. بِسم الله ربُ الأرضِ والسماء .. بسم الله الذي لا يضُرُ مع إسمه سُمٌ ولا داء*
*بسم الله أصبحت , وعلى الله توكلت , بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي , بسم الله على ديني وعقلي , بسم الله على أهلي* 
*ومالي , بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء , وهو* 
*السميعُ العليم , الله ُالله ُربي , لا أشرك به شيئا ً , الله أكبر الله أكبر , وأعَز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر , عز جارك*
*وجل ثناؤك , ولا إله غيرك , اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي , ومن شر كل سلطان شديد , ومن شر كل شيطان* 
*مريد , ومن شر كل جبار عنيد , ومن شر قضاء السوء , ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها , إنك على صراط* 
*مستقيم , وأنت على كل شئ حفيظ , إن وليي ّ الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين , فإن تولوا فقل*
*حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت , وهو رب العرش العظيم .*

----------

